# Unexplained Mass UFO Sightings



## sam5971

People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.


----------



## occupied

It's never aliens.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Pentagon is trying out all of their nifty gadgets just before this big war with the chinamen.


----------



## RWS

Famous US astronaut and hero Gordon Cooper. If you can't believe him, I mean, who can you believe?


----------



## Crixus

sam5971 said:


> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.




It's out alien overloards coming back to handle shit.


----------



## RWS

Crixus? I always go by Spartacus.   I love your name!!!

You are my dude!

Andy Whitfield, as Spartacus, is my idol.



			https://www.wallpaperup.com/uploads/wallpapers/2012/10/01/17513/7969602084dbc93795057d71d13325e5.jpg


----------



## fncceo

UFOs are, by definition, unexplained.


----------



## DOTR

sam5971 said:


> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.



Paging Fort Fun Indiana your aliens have arrived it appears.


----------



## RWS




----------



## RWS

fncceo said:


> UFOs are, by definition, unexplained.


Religions have to kill each other to figure out the past...


----------



## bluzman61

RWS said:


> Famous US astronaut and hero Gordon Cooper. If you can't believe him, I mean, who can you believe?


Thanks for the post.


----------



## bluzman61

RWS said:


>


Gladiators!  Cool.................


----------



## bluzman61

DOTR said:


> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paging Fort Fun Indiana your aliens have arrived it appears.
Click to expand...

I DON'T think they would WANT the imbecile back, unfortunately.


----------



## bluzman61

Crixus said:


> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's out alien overloards coming back to handle shit.
Click to expand...

COULD very well be.................


----------



## RWS

bluzman61 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Famous US astronaut and hero Gordon Cooper. If you can't believe him, I mean, who can you believe?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post.
Click to expand...

You're welcome, that is truth from someone we can trust.


----------



## bluzman61

Crixus said:


> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's out alien overloards coming back to handle shit.
Click to expand...

Of course, one should NEVER confuse THESE space aliens with Illegal Aliens!


----------



## bluzman61

RWS said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Famous US astronaut and hero Gordon Cooper. If you can't believe him, I mean, who can you believe?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome, that is truth from someone we can trust.
Click to expand...

You bet!


----------



## RWS

bluzman61 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paging Fort Fun Indiana your aliens have arrived it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T think they would WANT the imbecile back, unfortunately.
Click to expand...

What? 

Are you anti UFO?


----------



## RWS

Or are you anti Fort Fun? 

Let's figure it out, because it seems either way, you're gonna have a problem with me...


----------



## bluzman61

RWS said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paging Fort Fun Indiana your aliens have arrived it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T think they would WANT the imbecile back, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Are you anti UFO?
Click to expand...

Nope, not at ALL.  My post was just pointing out how STUPID another poster on this site, Fort Fun Indiana, IS.  I TOTALLY believe in UFO's and the possibility of extraterrestrial life visiting us.  I REALLY have enjoyed writer Whitley Strieber's writings on possible alien visitation.  His Communion was fantastic, as was another book, I can't remember the title of, that was a mix of fact and fiction about the Roswell incident.


----------



## bluzman61

RWS said:


> Or are you anti Fort Fun?
> 
> Let's figure it out, because it seems either way, you're gonna have a problem with me...


Yes, COMPLETELY anti-Fort Fun.  The guy is an idiot, and THAT'S an insult to idiots everywhere................


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paging Fort Fun Indiana your aliens have arrived it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T think they would WANT the imbecile back, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Are you anti UFO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not at ALL.  My post was just pointing out how STUPID another poster on this site, Fort Fun Indiana, IS.  I TOTALLY believe in UFO's and the possibility of extraterrestrial life visiting us.  I REALLY have enjoyed writer Whitley Strieber's writings on possible alien visitation.  His Communion was fantastic, as was another book, I can't remember the title of, that was a mix of fact and fiction about the Roswell incident.
Click to expand...

The Strieber book about the Roswell incident is titled Majestic.  It's a fantastic book, I like it even more than Communion.  I got so into the book, I believe I read it in just a couple days.  This one is highly recommended reading, as is Communion.


----------



## RWS

So what's your problem with Fort Fun, because he used to support the same stuff. 

Granted I haven't been around for a while, but he was always a supporter of ancient alien theory. 

Communion (book) - Wikipedia


----------



## RWS

bluzman61 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paging Fort Fun Indiana your aliens have arrived it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T think they would WANT the imbecile back, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Are you anti UFO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not at ALL.  My post was just pointing out how STUPID another poster on this site, Fort Fun Indiana, IS.  I TOTALLY believe in UFO's and the possibility of extraterrestrial life visiting us.  I REALLY have enjoyed writer Whitley Strieber's writings on possible alien visitation.  His Communion was fantastic, as was another book, I can't remember the title of, that was a mix of fact and fiction about the Roswell incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Strieber book about the Roswell incident is titled Majestic.  It's a fantastic book, I like it even more than Communion.  I got so into the book, I believe I read it in just a couple days.  This one is highly recommended reading, as is Communion.
Click to expand...

No, it's called Communion. Majestic is something else.


----------



## RWS

You are talking to someone who is really well versed in UFO stuff... 

Your statements so far, are way off...


----------



## bluzman61

RWS said:


> So what's your problem with Fort Fun, because he used to support the same stuff.
> 
> Granted I haven't been around for a while, but he was always a supporter of ancient alien theory.
> 
> Communion (book) - Wikipedia


Well, Fort Fun is a COMPLETELY brainwashed, moronic liberal lunatic.  He has NEVER posted an intelligent thought about politics, at least that I'VE seen.  He is bereft of even a scintilla of smarts concerning ANYTHING political.


----------



## citygator

Two pages and no History Channel aliens guy??


----------



## bluzman61

RWS said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paging Fort Fun Indiana your aliens have arrived it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T think they would WANT the imbecile back, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Are you anti UFO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not at ALL.  My post was just pointing out how STUPID another poster on this site, Fort Fun Indiana, IS.  I TOTALLY believe in UFO's and the possibility of extraterrestrial life visiting us.  I REALLY have enjoyed writer Whitley Strieber's writings on possible alien visitation.  His Communion was fantastic, as was another book, I can't remember the title of, that was a mix of fact and fiction about the Roswell incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Strieber book about the Roswell incident is titled Majestic.  It's a fantastic book, I like it even more than Communion.  I got so into the book, I believe I read it in just a couple days.  This one is highly recommended reading, as is Communion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's called Communion. Majestic is something else.
Click to expand...

Majestic IS about the Roswell incident, Communion is about Whitley Strieber's own "experiences" with alien life.  Both books make fascinating reading.


----------



## DOTR

RWS said:


> So what's your problem with Fort Fun, because he used to support the same stuff.
> 
> Granted I haven't been around for a while, but he was always a supporter of ancient alien theory.
> 
> Communion (book) - Wikipedia



Fort fun was a supporter of ancient alien theory?! Lol. Mr Science!


----------



## bluzman61

RWS said:


> You are talking to someone who is really well versed in UFO stuff...
> 
> Your statements so far, are way off...


And YOU are an idiot.  I've read BOTH Majestic and Communion cover to cover.  I KNOW what I'm talking about.  It appears that YOU most likely have read NEITHER book.  You're a CLOWN, I'm DONE with your stupid ass.


----------



## RWS

bluzman61 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your problem with Fort Fun, because he used to support the same stuff.
> 
> Granted I haven't been around for a while, but he was always a supporter of ancient alien theory.
> 
> Communion (book) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Fort Fun is a COMPLETELY brainwashed, moronic liberal lunatic.  He has NEVER posted an intelligent thought about politics, at least that I'VE seen.  He is bereft of even a scintilla of smarts concerning ANYTHING political.
Click to expand...

Aliens have nothing to do with politics. Until they show up again, and teach us how to do it right. They only affect our ancient religions. 

We need that intervention...


----------



## RWS

bluzman61 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking to someone who is really well versed in UFO stuff...
> 
> Your statements so far, are way off...
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU are an idiot.  I've read BOTH Majestic and Communion cover to cover.  I KNOW what I'm talking about.  It appears that YOU most likely have read NEITHER book.  You're a CLOWN, I'm DONE with your stupid ass.
Click to expand...

Sorry, you're right. He wrote a book called Majestic.


----------



## RWS

But his book Communion was a personal abduction account.

Majestic deals with the coverup of Roswell, and subsequent events, which he was not a part of.


----------



## RWS

Majestic 12 is a group that was formed shortly after Roswell, to keep all the UFO issues beyond secret.

Whitley Strieber was not a part of that. His issues started decades later with his abduction and had nothing to do with Majestic. 

If you like Majestic, then you should listen to Bob Lazar.

However, check this out... All of Bob Lazar's interviews on the internet are GONE. You need to look for his early interviews with George Knapp. They're all GONE! 

This is the only thing left of any length...


----------



## fncceo

RWS said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UFOs are, by definition, unexplained.
> 
> 
> 
> Religions have to kill each other to figure out the past...
Click to expand...


That's an interesting non sequitur.


----------



## RWS

It's actually the way it rolls. History shows it.


----------



## Crixus

fncceo said:


> UFOs are, by definition, unexplained.




That's perpostrus. That assertion completely ignores the question of race and just isn't American.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> Granted I haven't been around for a while, but he was always a supporter of ancient alien theory.


Nope, wrong guy.

I believe life has, almost certainly, formed elsewhere in the universe. But i think there is a decent chance we wont ever meet another spacefaring species. The universe is just so big.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bluzman61 said:


> Majestic IS about the Roswell incident, Communion is about Whitley Strieber's own "experiences" with alien life. Both books make fascinating reading


And can be found in the "fiction" section.


----------



## bluzman61

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majestic IS about the Roswell incident, Communion is about Whitley Strieber's own "experiences" with alien life. Both books make fascinating reading
> 
> 
> 
> And can be found in the "fiction" section.
Click to expand...

And don't you EVER forget the asparagus!


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nope, wrong guy.
> 
> I believe life has, almost certainly, formed elsewhere in the universe. But i think there is a decent chance we wont ever meet another spacefaring species. The universe is just so big.


Well alright! But that's not how you rolled before... Jus sayin... You were pro ETUFO...

And who was the second spacefaring species that we don't have a decent chance to meet? There was a first per your post. And the first are the AN.UN.NA.KI.

"Those who from heaven to earth came"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RWS said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Famous US astronaut and hero Gordon Cooper. If you can't believe him, I mean, who can you believe?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome, that is truth from someone we can trust.
Click to expand...

There are countless others as well,ther have been other astronauts that have gone public and talked about it as well as well as pilots who have been fired for going public with it before.some pilots have even put their careers on the line saying they are not to talk to the media  or anyone including their family when they see UFO,s that to stay silent and nor report it on the air or it’s automatic termination.


----------



## RWS

LA RAM FAN said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Famous US astronaut and hero Gordon Cooper. If you can't believe him, I mean, who can you believe?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome, that is truth from someone we can trust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are countless others as well,ther have been other astronauts that have gone public and talked about it as well as well as pilots who have been fired for going public with it before.some pilots have even put their careers on the line saying they are not to talk to the media  or anyone including their family when they see UFO,s that to stay silent and nor report it on the air or it’s automatic termination.
Click to expand...

Yes, you're right. But somehow you're video in your post blocks out the relevant text. And has to be copied and pasted into notepad to read. Jus saying. Redo the post, put the video in a thing, I love it!


----------



## RWS

You have to listen to that man... He is an American hero, and he's saying that he saw UFO's land on his AFB. And took video, and verified the video... 

Just to never hear about it again... But he's telling us! So is he lying? Or is he crazy?


----------



## RWS

Nobody dares debunk Gordon Cooper. 

Unless they're total assholes...


----------



## RWS

This may be an easier way to watch it, that doesn't overlap posts... Just trying to help but this was all yours la ram fan...


----------



## RWS

Who thinks he's lying or crazy!


----------



## RWS

I must be crazy to listen to him lying...


----------



## RWS

Nobody wants to fuck with Gordon Cooper?!?

He's saying he's seeing the shit that some of you disbelieve...

C'mon, somebody has to fuck with his testimony... Someone's gotta be smarter than him...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RWS said:


> You have to listen to that man... He is an American hero, and he's saying that he saw UFO's land on his AFB. And took video, and verified the video...
> 
> Just to never hear about it again... But he's telling us! So is he lying? Or is he crazy?


Except that’s not my video,it’s the op,s.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RWS said:


> This may be an easier way to watch it, that doesn't overlap posts... Just trying to help but this was all yours la ram fan...


AgainthT video is not mine,I never posted it ,that the ops video he posted in the op so that statement is incorrect.lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> He's saying he's seeing the shit that some of you disbelieve...


He sure is. So?


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's saying he's seeing the shit that some of you disbelieve...
> 
> 
> 
> He sure is. So?
Click to expand...

So? That's something that's very important, that many of you make fun of.


----------



## RWS

Why do you peeps make fun of it? Is it a religion thing?


----------



## RWS

The Pentagon launched a task force to investigate UFO sightings by military aircraft
		


New news today...


----------



## RWS

Actually, to answer my question, it is a religious thing. Many senators reject the idea as the devil.


----------



## RWS

But hopefully they will get voted out. Because they're assholes...


----------



## RWS

LA RAM FAN said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may be an easier way to watch it, that doesn't overlap posts... Just trying to help but this was all yours la ram fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AgainthT video is not mine,I never posted it ,that the ops video he posted in the op so that statement is incorrect.lol
Click to expand...

That's ok, don't worry about it. I posted that years ago. The important thing, is that it is brought to the light for people to see, and hopefully understand.  That's all that matters.

Gordon Cooper is the man! And he's saying the truth! Nobody can deny his testimony.


----------



## RWS

A UFO landed on his AFB. He sent his people out to video it. The UFO took off, and went at a high rate of speed. Everything was captured on the video. He looked at the tape, and verified it. And then he sent it to the higher ups, and never heard about it again and cannot access it. 

That's crazy!


----------



## RWS

bluzman61 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking to someone who is really well versed in UFO stuff...
> 
> Your statements so far, are way off...
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU are an idiot.  I've read BOTH Majestic and Communion cover to cover.  I KNOW what I'm talking about.  It appears that YOU most likely have read NEITHER book.  You're a CLOWN, I'm DONE with your stupid ass.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry bluz. He was supportive of UFO theory at some point. Apparently, he's not anymore.


----------



## RWS

He got religious!

And UFO's are the devil...


----------



## RWS

Unfortunately a lot of people in government think the same way. 

Hopefully that will change in about 6 months.


----------



## RWS




----------



## RWS

ah ghi...


----------



## RWS

taste the soup!


----------



## RWS

bluzman61 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paging Fort Fun Indiana your aliens have arrived it appears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T think they would WANT the imbecile back, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Are you anti UFO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not at ALL.  My post was just pointing out how STUPID another poster on this site, Fort Fun Indiana, IS.  I TOTALLY believe in UFO's and the possibility of extraterrestrial life visiting us.  I REALLY have enjoyed writer Whitley Strieber's writings on possible alien visitation.  His Communion was fantastic, as was another book, I can't remember the title of, that was a mix of fact and fiction about the Roswell incident.
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry if I I offended you in any way. I love Strieber's writing as well. Well only Communion, the only one I read. 

But Fort Fun was actually a friend at some point, bc he had the same ideas. But apparently not anymore.


----------



## RWS

He got converted to the evil side...


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun, what the fuck happened to you?!?

Let's talk in private...


----------



## RWS

Hey Crixus... remember this?


I am Spartacus!


----------



## RWS




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> So? That's something that's very important, that many of you make fun of.


What i make fun of is people believing in an alien event just because this guy related a false memory, or a hallucination, or a lie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> A UFO landed on his AFB. He sent his people out to video it. The UFO took off, and went at a high rate of speed. Everything was captured on the video. He looked at the tape, and verified it. And then he sent it to the higher ups, and never heard about it again and cannot access it.
> 
> That's crazy!


Or maybe that didn't happen at all.


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? That's something that's very important, that many of you make fun of.
> 
> 
> 
> What i make fun of is people believing in an alien event just because this guy related a false memory, or a hallucination, or a lie.
Click to expand...

Do I need to show you?


----------



## RWS

You used to believe in UFO shit. I can't go that far back to prove it. But you and I know that you used to believe.

Now, apparently, your a dick?


----------



## RWS

What the fuck changed? You were also atheist. If i remember correctly. So am I!


----------



## RWS

FFI, this is not the first time I've seen you, and it's not the first time you've seen me. 

So stop being a dick, and realize we have a lot of history. I want to know why you've changed...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? That's something that's very important, that many of you make fun of.
> 
> 
> 
> What i make fun of is people believing in an alien event just because this guy related a false memory, or a hallucination, or a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need to show you?
Click to expand...

Show me what?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> FFI, this is not the first time I've seen you, and it's not the first time you've seen me.
> 
> So stop being a dick, and realize we have a lot of history. I want to know why you've changed...


I think maybe you are thinking of the wrong person. I have never bought into the idea that aliens have visited us.


----------



## eddiew

Crixus said:


> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's out alien overloards coming back to handle shit.
Click to expand...

They're coming to take the POS Trump away before he destroys earth


----------



## miketx

bluzman61 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam5971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's out alien overloards coming back to handle shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, one should NEVER confuse THESE space aliens with Illegal Aliens!
Click to expand...

Same thing.


----------



## RWS

Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.

Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?


----------



## miketx

RWS said:


> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?


No, I don't and you don't either because you were not alive during the time period when Zecharia Sitchin claimed ancient Sumeria was under control of DNA shaping aliens.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?


Yet not a shred of evidence aliens have ever visited us. When someone retrieves an alien object for study, let me know. Until then... enjoy being relegated to late night cable TV...


----------



## miketx

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet not a shred of evidence aliens have ever visited us. When someone retrieves an alien object for study, let me know. Until then... enjoy being relegated to late night cable TV...
Click to expand...

You vermin don't accept proof.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

miketx said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet not a shred of evidence aliens have ever visited us. When someone retrieves an alien object for study, let me know. Until then... enjoy being relegated to late night cable TV...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You vermin don't accept proof.
Click to expand...

Try me, crybaby.  And no, whining all day is not evidence.


----------



## RWS

miketx said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't and you don't either because you were not alive during the time period when Zecharia Sitchin claimed ancient Sumeria was under control of DNA shaping aliens.
Click to expand...

I was talking to FFI.


----------



## RWS

miketx said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't and you don't either because you were not alive during the time period when Zecharia Sitchin claimed ancient Sumeria was under control of DNA shaping aliens.
Click to expand...

Yes i was. And i can talk that all day.


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet not a shred of evidence aliens have ever visited us. When someone retrieves an alien object for study, let me know. Until then... enjoy being relegated to late night cable TV...
Click to expand...

But dude, you used to agree with me. Now you're a curmudgeon?


----------



## RWS

Get outta my yard!


----------



## RWS

Really?


----------



## RWS




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> But dude, you used to agree with me.


Hmm, no , I don't think that is the case.


----------



## RWS

I don't believe in god. Do you FFi?


----------



## RWS

Maybe you need my old avatar... to remember?


----------



## miketx

RWS said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't and you don't either because you were not alive during the time period when Zecharia Sitchin claimed ancient Sumeria was under control of DNA shaping aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i was. And i can talk that all day.
Click to expand...

Lol, you were alive 6000 years ago. lol, liar.


----------



## miketx

RWS said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't and you don't either because you were not alive during the time period when Zecharia Sitchin claimed ancient Sumeria was under control of DNA shaping aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to FFI.
Click to expand...

No one cares who you were talking to anu-nutjob.


----------



## RWS

miketx said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't and you don't either because you were not alive during the time period when Zecharia Sitchin claimed ancient Sumeria was under control of DNA shaping aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i was. And i can talk that all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you were alive 6000 years ago. lol, liar.
Click to expand...

I have read all his books, not saying I was alive back then. Trust me, we're ok. I am EN.KI follower. And I have the sword.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sam5971 said:


> People have been seeing UFO in the sky for centuries. Some UFO encounters are quickly dismissed, others are not so easily explained. The following is a UFO stories in history.


/——/ Video no longer available. The Air Force took it down. You’re in big trouble now, Buster.


----------



## RWS

miketx said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't and you don't either because you were not alive during the time period when Zecharia Sitchin claimed ancient Sumeria was under control of DNA shaping aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to FFI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares who you were talking to anu-nutjob.
Click to expand...

Why are you being mean to me?

Why does everyone wanna fight with me?


----------



## RWS

I am En.Ki follower. 

It starts with the brotherhood of the snake. 

After that, stop being assholes.


----------



## miketx

RWS said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't and you don't either because you were not alive during the time period when Zecharia Sitchin claimed ancient Sumeria was under control of DNA shaping aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to FFI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares who you were talking to anu-nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you being mean to me?
> 
> Why does everyone wanna fight with me?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I was just messing around, I forgot this wasn't the flame zone. So, for your 6000th birthday did you blow out all the candles?


----------



## miketx

RWS said:


> I am En.Ki follower.
> 
> It starts with the brotherhood of the snake.
> 
> After that, stop being assholes.


So, a wraith worshipper!


----------



## RWS

miketx said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't and you don't either because you were not alive during the time period when Zecharia Sitchin claimed ancient Sumeria was under control of DNA shaping aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to FFI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares who you were talking to anu-nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you being mean to me?
> 
> Why does everyone wanna fight with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I was just messing around, I forgot this wasn't the flame zone. So, for your 6000th birthday did you blow out all the candles?
Click to expand...

LOL I'm not En.Ki, but I follow it. I hope I get to 6k years old!


----------



## RWS

miketx said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am En.Ki follower.
> 
> It starts with the brotherhood of the snake.
> 
> After that, stop being assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> So, a wraith worshipper!
Click to expand...

What?!? I don't worship anything.


----------



## RWS

That's why I can't be a freemason.


----------



## miketx

RWS said:


> That's why I can't be a freemason.


Bought mason.


----------



## RWS

I could lie, and join. But that's not something I would do. 

You wanna see a level 32 sword? My roommate is a lvl 32 mason. We have wicked discussions...


----------



## RWS

He always tells me that i can join... but I have to commit to a god. Which I can't.


----------



## RWS

But I have gleamed that masonry ties back to EN.KI. He won't give me details, but EN.KI is a part of it.


----------



## RWS

So, that makes the important thing to research, is the "Brotherhood of the Snake".


----------



## RWS

I'm taking members for the Illuminati! Just say yes and you're in! 

We're going to say secret things, we'll figure that out later!


----------



## miketx

RWS said:


> I'm taking members for the Illuminati! Just say yes and you're in!
> 
> We're going to say secret things, we'll figure that out later!


Dude, you seriously need to stop replying to your own posts.


----------



## RWS

miketx said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking members for the Illuminati! Just say yes and you're in!
> 
> We're going to say secret things, we'll figure that out later!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you seriously need to stop replying to your own posts.
Click to expand...

Are you refusing membership of my secret club? Dude you were like #1 invite...


----------



## RWS

Who wants to join a freemason club, that doesn't need a god?


----------



## RWS

sexy ladies are obviously automatically in, but everyone else is good too! Hi fives!


----------



## RWS

So my first thing to say is...


----------



## RWS

You all want a little music from me? 

Just say Uke or Piano


----------



## RWS

gnite folks, catch you later... 



			https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/nYlf3sOYS1BCSjDbPnb62HoimRcaiCOV


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> Maybe you need my old avatar... to remember?


?


----------



## RWS

miketx said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're brainwashed. That's ok, you can get back. I don't know about your posse though.
> 
> Remember en.ki? And the an.nu.na.ki?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't and you don't either because you were not alive during the time period when Zecharia Sitchin claimed ancient Sumeria was under control of DNA shaping aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to FFI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares who you were talking to anu-nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you being mean to me?
> 
> Why does everyone wanna fight with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I was just messing around, I forgot this wasn't the flame zone. So, for your 6000th birthday did you blow out all the candles?
Click to expand...

ty


----------



## RWS

That's for Enki and Enlil. But your shit is very early and stupid...


----------



## RWS

UFO's are going to be part of society, sometime soon....


----------



## RWS

Are any of you afraid? If it happens? 

And if so, what are you afraid of? 

This is the important shit that we need to understand... What are you afraid of?


----------



## RWS

I'm not afraid of shit. I would love to learn technology and society. I would love to play Beatle music to them, and Beethoven and Bach... I would love to learn their culture....

I would be an ambassador for the human race. And try to learn everything they have to offer. I would science the shit out of them... And learn as much!


----------



## RWS

https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/4247f77e671


----------



## RWS




----------



## RWS

What would an alien think about that?


----------



## RWS

If a friggin alien comes down to this planet, the songs we have to play to them are Beatle songs!

That's the only way to get peace in this universe!


----------



## Marion Morrison

RWS said:


> Or are you anti Fort Fun?
> 
> Let's figure it out, because it seems either way, you're gonna have a problem with me...





citygator said:


> Two pages and no History Channel aliens guy??


Let's fix that.


----------



## RWS




----------



## RWS

Marion Morrison said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you anti Fort Fun?
> 
> Let's figure it out, because it seems either way, you're gonna have a problem with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two pages and no History Channel aliens guy??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's fix that.
Click to expand...

You felt you had to do that, i guess... It's ok... Dicks will be dicks...


----------



## Marion Morrison

https://www.facebook.com/TheBeatles1963/videos/the-beatles-come-together/549367692382222/


----------



## Marion Morrison

RWS said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you anti Fort Fun?
> 
> Let's figure it out, because it seems either way, you're gonna have a problem with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two pages and no History Channel aliens guy??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You felt you had to do that, i guess... It's ok... Dicks will be dicks...
Click to expand...

It was obligatory, and you're welcome!


----------



## Marion Morrison

What about the Annunaki, though?


----------



## RWS

.


----------



## RWS




----------



## RWS

This is one of my favs...

Hey Bulldog!


----------



## RWS

Marion Morrison said:


> What about the Annunaki, though?


What about them? Do you have something to say?

Or are you going to be a dick?

I'm going to guess option #2...


----------



## RWS

Marion Morrison said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TheBeatles1963/videos/the-beatles-come-together/549367692382222/


Why are they driving the wrong way on the road? That's a big problem here in Arizona... 

Maybe there's too many Beatle fans here?


----------



## RWS

So tell me... what do you think about the Anunnaki? (and that's the correct spelling btw)

It's AN.UN.NA.KI. Each syllable says a word.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> Are any of you afraid? If it happens?


Of course! Anyone who isn't afraid a little is a fool. Another intelligent species would surely understand that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> So tell me... what do you think about the Anunnaki?


One of our first -- and therefore also one of our worst -- attempts at organized religion.


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of you afraid? If it happens?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! Anyone who isn't afraid a little is a fool. Another intelligent species would surely understand that.
Click to expand...

Well honestly, I'm not. I would welcome that as an intervention to the religious zealots that are going to ruin our world. And I would love to be an ambassador, and learn everything about their culture, biology, science... everything I could possibly gather... I would jump on the spaceship in a second!


----------



## RWS

I would like to know if they like Beatle music! And if so, I'm gonna be like the guy in Yesterday, and be a hit on planet Zorg!


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me... what do you think about the Anunnaki?
> 
> 
> 
> One of our first -- and therefore also one of our worst -- attempts at organized religion.
Click to expand...

Actually it was not a religion... That came later. They just told us about the advanced beings that taught them everything. And also used them as a slave race previously, and created us out of more primitive beings.


----------



## RWS

The religion really started with the OT, which is a plagiarism of Sumerian texts, aimed at monotheism and ultimate power for a human ruler. Egyptians went there as well later on.

But for the Sumerians, it was EN.LIL and EN.KI. 

I am a fan of EN.KI. He is also the basis for all following secret societies.


----------



## RWS

In biblical texts, EN.LIL is "god". EN.KI is the "Lord". One wants to kill us, one wants to save us. That's why there's a schizophrenic "god" in the bible. It's based on Sumerian texts 2000 years before, and they tried to merge them into one.


----------



## RWS

Now if you read the original texts, your whole concept of the origins of the trinity religions (Muslim, Judiasm, Christianity) go out the window!

It does leave others open. Or maybe none at all. But the trinity religions? What a farce, and source of human torture and poverty...


----------



## RWS

If I could, I would wish that shit never happened! That would be my #1 wish, if I had such a thing. And we could probably be so more far advanced than we are today, without the destruction of knowledge that happened throughout the trilogy wars and abominations.


----------



## RWS




----------



## RWS

This is the song for Enki.


----------



## RWS

My name is EN.KI. 

And Spartacus as well


----------



## RWS

They both mean the same to me.


----------



## RWS

They are gods, that just make the rest funny.


----------



## Gracie

It's a beautiful planet that humans have almost destroyed. Get rid of the problem, the planet is ready for new beings to enjoy.


----------



## RWS

Gracie said:


> It's a beautiful planet that humans have almost destroyed. Get rid of the problem, the planet is ready for new beings to enjoy.


Heck yes, I totally agree!


----------



## RWS

But what do you consider the problem?

I'm just asking, we could totally agree. But just have to understand.


----------



## Gracie

RWS said:


> But what do you consider the problem?
> 
> I'm just asking, we could totally agree. But just to have to understand.


Humans.


----------



## RWS




----------



## RWS

I am Kevin Costner.


----------



## RWS

He's a lot older than me though... But fuck yeah. I would be Costner! I love baseball and westerns, and he's the fucking best at both! 

You all have to watch Yellowstone. It's incredible! What a great show! I'm mesmerized every episode...


----------



## RWS

Gracie said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what do you consider the problem?
> 
> I'm just asking, we could totally agree. But just to have to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Humans.
Click to expand...

I am so in agreement with you. High fives!

We need alien intervention! That's what I've been trying to say!


----------



## RWS

Borat high fives!


----------



## RWS

Otherwise we're all going to kill each other, and destroy the planet... Because you're all religious and political assholes that can't understand the truths. And you put our lives in your bullshit.


----------



## RWS

I don't roll that way.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> They just told us about the advanced beings that taught them everything.


Haha....taught them...what? What amazing technological advance?


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just told us about the advanced beings that taught them everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....taught them...what? What amazing technological advance?
Click to expand...

Math, science, writing, astronomy, society, roads, post office, courts, and many more that don't come to mind, without googling.


----------



## RWS

But math is the really important thing we need to look at...

They were the first civilization to invent math. But their system was hexagesimal! That is a counting system based on 12 and 60.

It is so much more advanced than our decimal system. We still use that system today in our clocks. But being that people back then still have 10 fingers, and no calculators, it is incredible that it would be the first counting system. Without calculators, I challenge anyone to do a multiplication or division equation today.

Here's a simple example that I would love to hear.... 2:30 x 4:45, in hexagesimal with no calculator. The colon's are not periods. Just putting their counting system in the way we can understand. Think of it as "time". 2 hours and 30 minutes times 4 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## RWS

First person with the right answer gets a free gift! But you cannot use a calculator, and you have to explain how you got to your conclusion.


----------



## RWS

But the first civilization in the world, invented this! And they said they learned it from the Anunnaki...


----------



## RWS

Decimal system, which is logical to us, started with the Egyptians a thousand years later..


----------



## RWS

So really FFI, they told us they learned it from the Anunnaki, in writing (which they also invented and was taught to them by the Anunnaki per them). And you're questioning their existence? 

Why are you so much smarter?


----------



## RWS

Do you know what AN.UN.NA.KI translates to?

"Those who from heaven to earth came" or something very the same in that regard.

That's a big giveaway of their source...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> Math, science, writing, astronomy, society, roads, post office, courts, and many more that don't come to mind, without googling.


Roads?  Really? Mail? Courts? These require alien intervention? 

Mathematics? Our first and worst attempt at this that we know of?  This requires alien intervention?


----------



## RWS

No your crazy religions require intervention, before they kill us all.

I'm trying to teach you where your religion was based on. And it is totally fucked up based on the originals by the Sumerians.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> No your crazy religions require intervention, before they kill us all.


Mine?  Plural?


----------



## RWS

I hope that there will be an intervention before peeps like you manage to kill us all. Based on crazy beliefs with no evidence.


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No your crazy religions require intervention, before they kill us all.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine?  Plural?
Click to expand...

Yes, all the trilogy religions. Based on the false OT.


----------



## RWS

You folks are fucking crazy... and I really don't want it to affect me or anyone I love. But you need an intervention before that happens!!


----------



## RWS

So that's why I have to hope for the UFO's, and let science possibly fix your minds.

Because otherwise, your imaginations will continue to skyrocket that you have to kill the non-believers, and then you will. And us peace-lovers are fucked.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> Yes, all the trilogy religions. Based on the false OT.


How are those religions.... "my" religions?


----------



## RWS

History 101. That's the way it has rolled throughout. Religious fanatics kill.


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all the trilogy religions. Based on the false OT.
> 
> 
> 
> How are those religions.... "my" religions?
Click to expand...

You used to back me up, but apparently you don't anymore. Which means you have joined a religion, that is affecting your mind towards evil.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> History 101. That's the way it has rolled throughout. Religious fanatics kill.


Yeah... uh... okay

So I own some religions, now. Sweet.


----------



## RWS

I'm done with you, until you can start answering some questions I've proposed to you. You seem to be evading them. Look back on the last 2 pages, and tell me what you really think.

Because otherwise, I'm starting to understand that you've become a troll as everyone says, instead of the person that I knew. I was trying to defend you. 

So you have one option before I go anti FFI, and that is to look back and reflect, and give me some intelligent answers. 

Gnite FFI.


----------



## RWS

cmon FFI, let's get it on!


----------



## RWS

friggin wimpy asshole... Has no prescience. No heart. He's a weakling!


----------



## RWS

One of us will lose!


----------



## RWS

Stapratacus vs crixus


----------



## RWS

Spartacus vs Gannicus


----------



## RWS

I think I've been hacked. The last four are not my posts. 

First of all, I have no idea what prescience means, until I just googled it. And I would never tell anybody they have no heart, because I don't really know what that means in our conversations.

Second, I am Spartacus fan, he's my idol, and I know how to spell his name! And the video shows a battle between Spartacus and Crixus. which Spartacus lost... Not something I would necessarily post. 

Spartacus vs Gannicus, was a tie, and at least they have the names right. But again, not me!

Fuck! OK, I'm changing my pw. But I can't believe anybody could have ever guessed that... So this is possibly more ominous...


----------



## RWS

And I've checked my google history, and I have not visited those pages any time in the last few days.


----------



## RWS

RWS said:


> I'm done with you, until you can start answering some questions I've proposed to you. You seem to be evading them. Look back on the last 2 pages, and tell me what you really think.
> 
> Because otherwise, I'm starting to understand that you've become a troll as everyone says, instead of the person that I knew. I was trying to defend you.
> 
> So you have one option before I go anti FFI, and that is to look back and reflect, and give me some intelligent answers.
> 
> Gnite FFI.


This was my last post.


----------



## RWS

I've changed my pw. Please msg me to let me know if there's anything weird that I would not post. You peeps should know me by now...


----------



## RWS

Wow... I keep checking back in history and I haven't been on youtube for days. That's crazy!

WTF is going on? I sent a report to whoever it goes to...

I would suggest you all change your pw's. Mine was impossible to guess, totally impossible, so that would mean they have a list. And the site has been hacked. Change your passwords!!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> I'm done with you, until you can start answering some questions I've proposed to you. You seem to be evading them. Look back on the last 2 pages, and tell me what you really think.
> 
> Because otherwise, I'm starting to understand that you've become a troll as everyone says, instead of the person that I knew. I was trying to defend you.
> 
> So you have one option before I go anti FFI, and that is to look back and reflect, and give me some intelligent answers.
> 
> Gnite FFI.


Restate one of the questions. I am not sifting through pages of rambling nonsense.


----------



## RWS

OK, question #1... What made you become an asshole?

There's no pages, just one page where I'm hacked. And I advise you to change your pw as well.

And that's this page that we are currently on.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> OK, question #1... What made you become an asshole?


Aliens, duh


----------



## RWS

I remember, whether on this board or the previous board, that you were an UFO supporter, and would back my posts. We had very similar ideas. And argued with the same people. 

But suddenly, you're an ass, and trying to fight me? WTF? Something changed with you, and it's not my business, until you make it my business...


----------



## RWS

According to what people say about you, you're a dick. And you're not the same person I knew previously.

But what changed? What made you a dick?


----------



## RWS

Do I need to change my avatar for you to recognize me? I am Running With Scissors, or RWS for short.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> I remember, whether on this board or the previous board, that you were an UFO supporter, and would back my posts. We had very similar ideas. And argued with the same people.


Again, I think you are confused. I would call it plausible, but I don't think aliens have visited us. And I think they probably never will. The universe is just too big.


----------



## RWS

OK this Spartacus video is from me. It has not rained in Phoenix for 6 months. But today the monsoon gave us a downfall! 

I am the bringer of rain!


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember, whether on this board or the previous board, that you were an UFO supporter, and would back my posts. We had very similar ideas. And argued with the same people.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I think you are confused. I would call it plausible, but I don't think aliens have visited us. And I think they probably never will. The universe is just too big.
Click to expand...

I think it is you that are confused. The US Navy has confirmed them to be UFO's, and they are now actively reporting them. The Pentagon wants an update within 6 months. How much they will reveal, I don't know. But the Pentagon is concerned about UFO activity around US bases. And has a task force investigating them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> The US Navy has confirmed them to be UFO's


In other words, they have not identified them.


----------



## RWS

So you tell me? Am I inventing this stuff, or is it real?


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US Navy has confirmed them to be UFO's
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, they have not identified them.
Click to expand...

Well they're really scared that it could be foreign military, more so than alien.


----------



## RWS

You wanna see the videos?


----------



## RWS

Gimbal, go fast, and I forget that last one, but you can watch the full videos and determine for yourself if they are terrestrial. They're easy to look up on google. Just google NAVY UFO.


----------



## RWS

The NAVY and the Pentagon is very concerned about it. Which prompted the Pentagon to provide updates, for a program that was supposed to be shut down in 1969. and has secretly continued to this day.


----------



## RWS

They can't keep the secrets anymore due to the released footage. So it will be interesting to see what they release in the next 6 months.


----------



## RWS

Pentagon task force will investigate UFO incidents
					

A new Pentagon task force will investigate UFO incidents involving the U.S. military.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## RWS

So funny that they call them UAP's. Instead of UFO's. Really, what's the difference, except ridicule related to UFO's?


----------



## RWS

UAP=UFO. Don't let them fool you...


----------



## RWS

RWS said:


> But math is the really important thing we need to look at...
> 
> They were the first civilization to invent math. But their system was hexagesimal! That is a counting system based on 12 and 60.
> 
> It is so much more advanced than our decimal system. We still use that system today in our clocks. But being that people back then still have 10 fingers, and no calculators, it is incredible that it would be the first counting system. Without calculators, I challenge anyone to do a multiplication or division equation today.
> 
> Here's a simple example that I would love to hear.... 2:30 x 4:45, in hexagesimal with no calculator. The colon's are not periods. Just putting their counting system in the way we can understand. Think of it as "time". 2 hours and 30 minutes times 4 hours and 45 minutes.


Nobody has given an answer so far. I will give the geniuses another week.

And then I will have blood! (Princess bride)


----------



## RWS

It's really simple....  2:30 x 4:45, in hexagesimal with no calculator. I'll accept a close answer.

Give you all another week, for something the Sumerians did every day 6000 years ago.


----------



## RWS




----------



## RWS

This is actually really good if you like gladiator stuff! I was surprised, and this is the only place to put it now!

**


----------



## RWS

Gannicus blindfolded... great stuff!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> It's really simple....  2:30 x 4:45, in hexagesimal with no calculator. I'll accept a close answer.
> 
> Give you all another week, for something the Sumerians did every day 6000 years ago.


What's next? Are you going to challenge us to plant and harvest corn without using modern machinery? Oooh, must be aliens...


----------



## RWS

No, I'm going to plant and harvest stuff in your head. 

You weak ass chump. 

You have 6 more days.


----------



## RWS

The answer is easy if you go outside the box. Are you able to do that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RWS said:


> Famous US astronaut and hero Gordon Cooper. If you can't believe him, I mean, who can you believe?


Exactly,could not have said it better.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I just wish cooper had not been naive enough to trust his superiours and had gone somewhere else to get the film developed.


----------



## RWS

He's a hero!! 



LA RAM FAN said:


> I just wish cooper had not been naive enough to trust his superiours and had gone somewhere else to get the film developed.


But at the time, that's not how they rolled. But shit, I really want to see the tape that Cooper saw before sending it on...


----------



## RWS

Well today, it's actually better. 

The NAVY accepts the stuff going around are UFO's. That's huge!


----------

